# Made butter the other day



## Rocklobster (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm sure many on here have done this, but I just did it for the first time the other day..fun..and good..I may have to make it a habit..


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2019)

How did you do it? I have done it by shaking cream in a jar. I was proving to someone how butter is made. I have had the start of butter when not paying attention while making whipped cream.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 10, 2019)

I used the whisk attatchment on the Kitchen Aid micer. Took about 20 minutes on high.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2019)

Do you have any tricks for squeezing all the liquid out of the butter?


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 10, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Do you have any tricks for squeezing all the liquid out of the butter?


No..lots of practice making snow balls, though..


----------



## Rascal (Feb 10, 2019)

How come your butter is so pale, ours is quite yellow.

Russ


----------



## msmofet (Feb 10, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> I used the whisk attatchment on the Kitchen Aid micer. Took about 20 minutes on high.



I don’t have a MICER. LOL


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I don’t have a MICER. LOL


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2019)

taxlady said:


> How did you do it? I have done it by shaking cream in a jar. I was proving to someone how butter is made. I have had the start of butter when not paying attention *while making whipped cream*.



Oh that can happen so quickly. Been there, done that. Have to stand there and never leave the side of the mixer for even a second. 

Because you probably have put sugar in it for sweetening, all you can then use it for is pancakes, French toast, etc. That was French toast for us for about a week.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 10, 2019)

Rascal said:


> How come your butter is so pale, ours is quite yellow.
> 
> Russ


I remember reading that in the winter, the butter is pale, while in the summer, it is more yellow, which is why the turmeric started being added to the light butter, so it would look the same.  Supposedly, it tastes the same, but you know how consumers are!

Years ago (had to be in the 70s), out of curiosity, I made some butter in a blender, beating some cream on medium speed.  As soon as it started to turn, I reduced the speed, and added some ice, and it immediately congealed.  Was very good, since I had gotten the cream from a local farm.  Light colored, too, so it was probably in the winter.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2019)

Rascal said:


> How come your butter is so pale, ours is quite yellow.
> 
> Russ




Butter isn't naturally yellow — its color is dependent on the feed of the cows from whose milk the butterfat comes. Often commercial butter is dyed yellow because of this.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 10, 2019)

We made butter in the classroom using the jar shaking method.  The teacher got it started then each child around the circle got to do 20 shakes as the jar traveled around twice (18 kids, 2 adults).  He poured out the liquid and stirred in some salt and we served it to the kids on crackers. They loved it!


----------



## Rascal (Feb 10, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Butter isn't naturally yellow — its color is dependent on the feed of the cows from whose milk the butterfat comes. Often commercial butter is dyed yellow because of this.



Our cows and sheep are pasture fed, not grain fed as I believe you guys have. I'm picking the natural feed gives a yellow colour. I will look into,this.

Russ


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Our cows and sheep are pasture fed, not grain fed as I believe you guys have. I'm picking the natural feed gives a yellow colour. I will look into,this.
> 
> Russ


If they are pasture fed year 'round, then that would explain it. In many places the butter is yellow in summer and pale yellow in winter when the cows are eating the hay from storage.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Our cows and sheep are pasture fed, not grain fed as I believe you guys have. I'm picking the natural feed gives a yellow colour. I will look into,this.
> 
> Russ




You're on the right track Russ. This is velly interesting..
https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/10/14/since-milk-is-white-why-is-butter-yellow/


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2019)

When I had the 4-H kids and I worked the Fair, the kids that had cows for showing and selling, each had to make butter once from any one of their cows. It was a requirement if they wanted to show their animal. The butter was blocked, wrapped and put in the cooler for the public to buy. For the most part, since their diet during the time they were held at the Fair, was hay, it was very pale yellow. Of course the buying public always questioned the color. But once it was explained, they were satisfied and would make the purchase. Fresh from the cow!


----------



## Rascal (Feb 10, 2019)

This is my butter

Russ


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=33569&stc=1&d=1549841838


----------



## Rascal (Feb 10, 2019)

You can see how yellow it is. I believe we are one of the top exporters of dairy in the world. We love butter!!!

Russ


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 10, 2019)

Russ,   Is the butter there like the so called Euro-butter, with more fat (therefore, more flavor)?  The standard water content of American butter is  about 20%.  And do they sour the cream slightly, before churning the butter? Another thing that increases the flavor of the butter.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 10, 2019)

I just whipped 35% cream until it became butter..about 20 minutes on high speed..


That's about one beer..in dood talk..


----------



## Rascal (Feb 10, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Russ,   Is the butter there like the so called Euro-butter, with more fat (therefore, more flavor)?  The standard water content of American butter is  about 20%.  And do they sour the cream slightly, before churning the butter? Another thing that increases the flavor of the butter.



I'll get a pic for you.

Russ


----------



## Janet H (Feb 11, 2019)

Making butter ... hmm.  I have a half gallon of cream in my freezer (someone brought this for Thanksgiving and we did not use it).  Do you think it could be turned to butter?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2019)

When you make butter, the churning is the easy part. Just out it into the KA and let it go. 

What's important to your butter's preservation is the folding and rinsing. After the churning, you have to rinse off the milk residue/solids, folding and rinsing repeatedly to get all the pockets of residue out of the butter.


----------



## Addie (Feb 12, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Making butter ... hmm.  I have a half gallon of cream in my freezer (someone brought this for Thanksgiving and we did not use it).  Do you think it could be turned to butter?



Take a mason jar, thaw out just enough of that cream to half fill it, and give  everyone in the family a turn at shaking. If you end up with butter, go for the rest of it. Otherwise save it for dessert or coffee. And should you turn it into butter, don't forget to salt it.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 12, 2019)

Addie said:


> Take a mason jar, thaw out just enough of that cream to half fill it, and give  everyone in the family a turn at shaking. If you end up with butter, go for the rest of it. Otherwise save it for dessert or coffee. And should you turn it into butter, don't forget to salt it.


Curious, Addie. Why salt it? I prefer using unsalted butter to cook and bake with. Salted butter for spreading. Is homemade butter so bland?

Also, can one use homemade butter to make ghee?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Curious, Addie. Why salt it? I prefer using unsalted butter to cook and bake with. Salted butter for spreading. Is homemade butter so bland?
> 
> Also, can one use homemade butter to make ghee?



Yes, you can.  Melting it works the same as 'industrial' butter. 

I find unsalted butter bland. I also believe unsalted butter is an ingredient, similar to extra virgin olive oil, that is called for in recipes a lot more often than it is needed. These ingredients make your recipe sound more legit. 99.99% of the time no one will be able to tell the difference. JMHO.


----------



## Addie (Feb 14, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Curious, Addie. Why salt it? I prefer using unsalted butter to cook and bake with. Salted butter for spreading. Is homemade butter so bland?
> 
> Also, can one use homemade butter to make ghee?



Unsalted has absolutely no taste IMHO. To me it is like just eating a mouthful of tasteless grease. And very rarely does a recipe call for more than a teaspoon of salt. So for the amount of salt you add making your own butter, won't throw off the recipe.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 14, 2019)

I agree with those who believe unsalted butter to be bland..

When I first started making desserts, I kept unsalted butter on hand.. I came to realize that most of the recipes I use call for salt..  I stopped adding salt and use salted butter.. 

Seems to work well for us..

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2019)

I find regular unsalted butter bland too. I don't keep it on hand, because there is always other salt in the recipe anyways, so a bit of salt in the butter doesn't change that.

However, I do enjoy unsalted, cultured butter.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2019)

I don't eat butter by the mouthful  I buy unsalted just to keep it easy for both of us to remember. I keep a dish of salt on the counter for use on bread and whatever else needs it.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 14, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't eat butter by the mouthful  I buy unsalted just to keep it easy for both of us to remember. I keep a dish of salt on the counter for use on bread and whatever else needs it.


Hehheh! I don’t eat butter by the spoonful either!

When I lived in Japan, though, I did try “raisin butter.” It’s an appetizer that they served in clubs and small plate restaurants. It’s exactly what it sounds like; chilled butter with raisins. I found it revolting, but to each his own!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 14, 2019)

The only time I use unsalted butter is when I make my turkey dressing for the holidays. I use so much butter that I have better control of the salt that way.


I don't bake much, but I just eliminate the salt in the recipe and use salted butter.
I also find no taste at all in unsalted butter.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 14, 2019)

I like unsalted butter for pan sauces..I'll add salty ingredients or just add salt near the end..it imparts a nice rich flavor and helps the sauce become richer coat the tongue. Now that I am a pro,(I've made it once ;p) I have to say that the freshly made stuff does taste more of butter than the supermarket unsalted butter..


----------

